# Riding the Waves



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought I would share pictures from the other day. That was me doing what I hoped other people would also do with their dogs on a Friday afternoon instead of looking for fights with each other. 0

And along those lines based on something that was said to me - I really hope people search threads regarding the source and read the actual words. I was literally scared that I had said something really mean to somebody after all and was about to post a heartfelt apology along those lines. And absolutely, there's things I said 10 years ago which embarrass me now. Especially towards conformation dogs (and I do play in conformation now and realize what an idiot I was!). But checking the old posts, I see I did not say anything hurtful or harsh and I spent more time sharing my own painful experience than anything else. 

Anyhoo.

I'm back home and looking out at a rainy dark day, am glad I got my boys out yesterday!


----------



## Avalanche 4 (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but fresh water, or salt water ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Avalanche 4 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but fresh water, or salt water ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fresh water - that's Lake Huron (one the Great Lakes).


----------



## Avalanche 4 (Oct 19, 2017)

It looks a lot fresher that my Great Lake ... I'm an hour from Erie ... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks like a really fun day for all.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Megora said:


> And absolutely, there's things I said 10 years ago which embarrass me now.


I love the body surf pics! My new 8 yr old rescue Golden girl has yet to go swimming. Like my previous Fiona who was also 8 when rescued she will also did end up riding the waves  You're so right about having fun with our dogs vs the bickering.

I quoted you perhaps out of context but you will find as I did when we get older we can harbor embarrassment. I hope some take yours as an apology.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> I hope some take yours as an apology.


I think most of us who are upfront and honest are quick to apologize when we find ourselves at fault. There is no such thing as being subtle and abstract when it comes to apologies if you value telling the truth and putting things right with people and dogs always.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Beautiful photos. I always love seeing pictures of your sweet boys.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Megora said:


> I think most of us who are upfront and honest are quick to apologize when we find ourselves at fault. There is no such thing as being subtle and abstract when it comes to apologies if you value telling the truth and putting things right with people and dogs always.


Why the confrontation? I was being nice responding to your thread.

What you have not learned yet is the art of being subtle. I'm glad you didn't see Fiona's last x-ray.

If you knew what some people go through giving their all you not should not be so quick to judge.

Would you euthanize this dog on the spot or take her home to die in your arms?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Try dodging moose, deer and ***** on a 4:30 am ride to the ER vet with a spontaneous lung collapse literately in the middle of nowhere in Maine like my Tucker boy had.

Do not push me, I like you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope Sandy doesn't close this thread


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. My Harley loved riding the waves. Here she is at the NJ shore with my sons ❤


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@LynnC - one of the things I loved on Fri was seeing the waist high waves rolling in and there was Bertie swimming away at the crest.  I regretted just having my cell phone to take pictures with!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Avalanche 4 said:


> It looks a lot fresher that my Great Lake ... I'm an hour from Erie ...


Lake Erie isn't that bad. Going down there near Monroe two quibbles would be the view of smokestacks to the west (Monroe) and then you have to watch out for dead fish on the beach. Only great lake where I've encountered that... but the water itself seems clean and my guys have fun there. There's a lake access park east of Monroe that I like to visit when I'm down there for the July shows.

Lake Michigan directly west of Kalamazoo the "not funny" encounters would be chicken carcasses and shrimp "shells" buried in the sand. There's garbage cans walking distance from the lake, but people apparently couldn't walk that... 

And Lake Michigan up near Manistee, one quibble that I had up there was we had a 2 mile hike to get to the lake where nobody would care about my dogs and ran into beach side campers at that point. And realized they were using the woods near the beach (Where my dogs were running loose and I was walking barefoot in the dunes and kids were being taught how to go potty in the woods?!) as an outdoor potty. :laugh: I know the campers have to go somewhere, but it freaked me out.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the great pics and a good one from LynnC too! The beach is always fun.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pictures Megora. They're great and bring back a lot of memories for me.

A number of years ago, my parents had a house on Catawba Island. We often spent weekends there. Nellie, Henry, Giggles, and puppy Barkley spent lots of time in the lake there. It was an hour drive from Cleveland and every time Nellie got in the car and we headed West, she knew where she was going. She would get so excited. They all loved going to the beach. I could never figure out though which Nellie liked the most; finding dead fish or the water... she defined 'brat' 

Lake Erie really is quite clean. I think all the Great Lakes have come a long way - the whole ecosystem has - I can't believe all the Bald Eagles I see around Cleveland these days. In the 80's we (my family) did a lot of scuba diving in the lake. My dad and his buddies, discovered a lot of the shipwrecks that people dive on today. Over that decade we watched the water become more and more clear at depth. On some shipwrecks, on some days, the visibility could be 40' or better.

In the attached picture is my dad's lab and Nellie in the foreground eating something dead of the beach probably.  Giggles and poor Barkley in the background.

Anyway, thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## golden96 (Aug 22, 2018)

*Nice*

Beautiful photo !! :smile2:


----------

